# The Old cities of India



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Chowk Area Lucknow

by Vineet Wal


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

be Vineet Wal










Marris Market est. 1880


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Husainabad










Kaiserbagh( " erstwhile GARDEN OF SAFFRON " )



















Muslim Cemetry









Husainabad Gateway









Lakhi Darwaza ( the pisces which are the symbol of Uttar Pradesh( Province ) and State of Oudh( heartland of North India traditions))









CHina Gate


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

by Vineet Wal

Residency of Britsh Officers


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

more of Residency

by Derek Keats
SOURCE


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

cc Shaunya










cc IndiaTimes









cc Nazirlab









cc The Hindu


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

....


----------

